# Spigarelli DMS 25 for barebow class



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone shooting one of these? I held one today at LAS but don’t think it will pass the 12.2 cm ring test with any weight on the back of the bow. Any shooting this bow have problems with this?

Is it just me their silver looks lt blue-green tinted?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I am, it does. It’s tight with front weights and a ZT rest but it does go through the ring










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I think we tested one at equipment inspection at a recent shoot. With the rest all the way in to the riser (not set back from the riser), it passed by a small but decent amount. I think I heard that the AAE wraparound rest didn't pass, but am not sure about that.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Love my DMS have been shooting some of my best scores with it.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

We only had a ruler and with the spigarelli weight on the back of the bow at any height above the top internal weigh hole it appeared to be iffy...... that said in my hands the grip is such it naturally without weights give a top tip forward attitude which is what I would want........ adding weight to one of the internal holes seemed to negate that top tipping forward motion on a relaxed grip. The 12.2cm concerned me the color of the so called silver sample LAC has in their showroom was disappointing as it did have a blue green tint rather than a true silver. But that can be fixed by buying a black one  That is a paint finish right and not anodizing? How's the supplied rest? It did not extend out past the back of the riser but seemed flimsy.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Something else I heard at LAS today is the barebow class rules changed from last years classic... no stabilizers and no clicker will be required for barebow


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

In further research the guy who helped me may of been wrong and the bow I was handling was grey not silver in color as he thought.....


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

LAS should have a 12.2cm ring you can try with - they sell them...


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

JimDE said:


> Something else I heard at LAS today is the barebow class rules changed from last years classic... no stabilizers and no clicker will be required for barebow


That's good news. 
Stabilizers, clickers and compounds don't belong in barebow and now lancasters awesome barebow tournament will be in line with the rest of the worlds barebow rules.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Liquidator they could not find one at the store or over in the shooting center.... they tried to find one for around 20 minutes.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I did truly like the feel of the DMS 25 without any weights at all...... all the other unweighted barrow specific risers in the showroom had a grip angle and riser balance that cause the top of the riser to naturally rock back towards the archer. The DMS rocked away......... I really think I will be getting one of those and shoot it with a hoyt pro flex rest and a Bietter Berger button. I have never been much for springy or folding arm rests I just hope this rest setup works as well with string walking as it does other disciplines.

One riser the one guy was talking about they just sold that morning was a Grey riser that he said seems good for barebow...... I need to check that and a CD riser before I finalize my decision on my next riser


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

11 days to go - not yet as it seems 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/lancaster-archery-supply-archery-inspection-ring.html


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I was just reading the FITA rule on this and the 12.2cm ring rule has a +/- .5mm tolerance to it which is a .05cm tolerance if using apples with apples. So if a shoot makes its own ring you may have to leagally have to pass through a 12.195cm ring or up to a 12.25cm ring. With the DMS 25 more would be better .... less might be tricky with the video review I saw of the DMS 25 having a clear ring pass over it at the grip area esp if one used a magnetic wire arm rest. 

I am going to rest on the reputation of Spigarelli that they would not make a barebow riser that would not pass any current Archery organizations regulations regulating the legality of a riser in the barebow class. I pretty much have myself convinced in this riser and the user comments on this thread are helping to seal the deal.... any user recommendations for a rest for this bow and string walking with it other than the Hoyt pro flex rest and button I am thinking of using that would not be a dimensional issue with the ring?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Gabriel slid full forward should clear, as should the regular AAE free flyte (the pro is bulky). If you really want to be certain an AAE champion2 is certain to clear.
Most people I know don't get much use from a Hoyt before it breaks, a few thousand shots perhaps.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Grantmac........... Good thing about the Hoyt is $2.50 and your back in business..... think I have used them since the 70's if not using a barner fall-away but never seriously for a string walking style as I only played with string walking off and on and thought the various angles could be a issue with the hoyt and string walking. Of the two you suggested which would you choose?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Gabriel and both of the wire shapes (GUX and regular swing in) will cover all your needs. Just be careful to only use metric allen keys.

On the other hand the AAE is really hard to beat and super easy to adjust for centershot without changing height.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

The only sources I find on the web for Gabriel’s are overseas.... are their USA sources for them?


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JimDE said:


> The only sources I find on the web for Gabriel’s are overseas.... are their USA sources for them?


None that I am aware of

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Well due to another delayed date of arrival for the Spigarelli DMS25 in the color I wanted I went up all set to by a Black DMS but was shown a Spigerelli BB 25 is gloss Black(not flat)with a smaller wood grip that actually felt good. I put some riser weights and some BB weights and really liked the feel and appearance. It came home with me  Now I don't have to concern myself at all with the 12.2cm ring and have a forward tipping feel like the DMS25 exhibited at $120 less price for the riser and this once came with a ZT rest. 

Picked up one additional riser weight, 2 BB weights in different weights, a Silver Beiter Berger button, a couple strings and was on my way. Now just need to put the Hoyt Carbon Aces on it and set her up as time and weather permits...... Thanks for all the help to all who posted to this thread........ I really think I'll be happy with this one and I did not even know a gloss anodizing was available for this model.


----------



## Rjennings10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Did not see many at the classic. Something about the design that I’m drawn to. Hope to pick one up soon.


----------

